# Judith Miller idiot of the highest order



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok now normally I don't think much about these idiots but I've been thinking about this thing.

She "infers" that someone in Bush administration gave her the name. Goes to jail acting like she is a defender of the 1st Amendment. Then after understanding that she is going to stay in jail until forever AND finding out that the guy she is hinting at that gave up the name said sure tell everyone what you know, she starts talking and what do we find out.
She never got the name from anyone in the Bush Admin, she spelled the name wrong while it was intermixed with the correct spelling in her little notebook, and she suddenly can't actually remember who gave her the name.

Now I've seen some hack jobs from the Dems before but this is beyond compare.
It is my unqualified understanding that Plame's HUSBAND leaked the name to a friend who met Miller at a dinner party and was suppsoed to tell her. She was then told to confirm the story with someone from the Bush adminsitration...which in turn would make it seem like the Bush admin leaked the name.

Nice job idiot...you should be back in jail.

New York Times details reporter's CIA leak testimony

WASHINGTON (AP) -- Notes by the New York Times' Judith Miller that were turned over in a criminal investigation contain the name of a covert CIA officer, but the reporter has told prosecutors she cannot recall who disclosed the name, the newspaper reported Saturday.

http://www.cnn.com/2005/POLITICS/10/15/miller.notes.ap/index.html


----------

